# Easter Ham



## ABEdwards1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Will be cooking a Ham for Easter sunday meal on the pellet grill... what recommendations, tips, recipes, etc yall got for me?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 31, 2021)

Look through these if you haven't already .


			Search results for query: double smoked ham


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 31, 2021)

Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Bear has a whole section on Double smoked hams. Granted he does him on a MES, but the basis is the same. Good place to start. Got a ham ready to go in Saturday morning myself.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2021)

Check Here--- Step by Step:
Double Smoked Ham

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2021)

Here's a recipe many members have this as their "Go-to Ham" recipe






						~5 days from Picnic to Ham....
					

I use non enhanced picnics...   enhanced is OK but I cut the ingredients in half (1/2), to accommodate all the stuff processors add... Gently heat 10% the weight of the picnic, of Low Salt Vegetable stock, to about 100F....  9# picnic ~400 grams of stock.... Once warm, ADD IN ORDER and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 31, 2021)

ABEdwards1 said:


> Will be cooking a Ham for Easter sunday meal on the pellet grill... what recommendations, tips, recipes, etc yall got for me?


I am doing Bear's Ham as well this weekend - can't wait!!!


----------

